# Netzwerkverbindung bricht ständig ab! Hilfe Asus PCE-AC56 Netzwerkkarte



## Alias94 (8. November 2017)

*Netzwerkverbindung bricht ständig ab! Hilfe Asus PCE-AC56 Netzwerkkarte*

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem meine Asus Netzwerkkarte mit meinem drahtlosen Netzwerk zu verbinden. Also ich habe die Netzwerkkarte Asus PCE-AC56 (AC1300) aufgrund von Bewertungen bestellt da ich kein Lan Kabel legen kann und meine Freundin mich und meine Hardware aus dem Wohnzimmer verbannt hat . Zu meinem Büro kann ich wie gesagt kein Kabel legen weil es extrem umständlich wäre und ich einige Türen dann nicht schließen könnte (gebohrt werden darf nicht). WLAN Adapter ist die Vodafone easy Box (neuere Generation)

Soweit so gut Karte in den vorgesehenen Slot eingesteckt an die Antennen angeschlossen. Dann hab ich die Treiber online von der Asus Homepage runtergeladen über das Asus Programm mein Netzwerk rausgesucht und den Netwerkschlüssel eingegeben. Es dauert ne weile dann verbindet er kurz gibt mir aber die Nachricht: "please check that u enter the Password is correct?" verbindet aber ungefähr für 10 Sekunden hatte in der Zeit das Lan kabel draussen und konnte kurz Google aufrufen.. aber wenige Sekunden später flieg ich raus... ich habe den schlüssel c.a 10 mal Ziffer für Ziffer eingegeben sicherheitssoftware deaktiviert und sowohl die Optionen im Adapter 2,4ghz (only), 5ghz(only) und 2,4ghz&5ghz probiert und jedes mal daßelbe er versucht zu verbinden, verbindet und 10 Sekunden bricht die Verbindung wieder ab bei allen Modi. Treibersoftware deinstalliert win 10 treiber aktualisiert treibersoftware& asus Setup neu installiert wieder durchprobiert... immernoch das bekannte Problem.. die blauen leuchte an der netzwerkkarte blinkt und schafft es ja wie gesagt für wenige Sekunden zu verbinden. router auf werkeinstellungen gesetzt und eingestellt treiber von der karte neu installiert immernoch das Problem.

Mein Handy läuft auf 2,4Ghz und hat überhaupt keine Probleme 

die Verbindung der karte zum router auf 2,4Ghz zeigt volle Balken
auf 5Ghz zeigt es 2 von 3 an

Bin echt am verzweifeln und meine alte macht mir noch zusätzlich Stress... (lass mich natürlich nicht stressen)  aber will auch endlich mein Büro einrichten und dort arbeiten..

ich hab nochmal Bilder angehängt vielleicht habt ihr ja Ideen? Bin kurz davor das Ding gegen die Wand zu brettern.. oder zurückzuschicken aber wär natürlich super wenns so irgendwie klappt


----------



## MircoSfot (8. November 2017)

*AW: Netzwerkverbindung bricht ständig ab! Hilfe Asus PCE-AC56 Netzwerkkarte*

Was sagt denn die Adapter- Option? IPv4 und IPv6 aktiv? müssen beide an sein bzw aktiv. Die Frequenzen sind irrelevant.


----------



## Alias94 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Netzwerkverbindung bricht ständig ab! Hilfe Asus PCE-AC56 Netzwerkkarte*

ja beide aktiviert


----------



## MircoSfot (8. November 2017)

*AW: Netzwerkverbindung bricht ständig ab! Hilfe Asus PCE-AC56 Netzwerkkarte*

Einen Treiber scheint es zu geben, der ist knapp 18 Kilobyte groß. Da sind aber auch Ultilitys bei, stammen die Screens von den Programmen? Was passiert denn wenn du über Windows- WLan online gehst ohne diese Programme?


----------



## Alias94 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Netzwerkverbindung bricht ständig ab! Hilfe Asus PCE-AC56 Netzwerkkarte*

genau hab ich wie gesagt von der Homepage installiert.. wenn ich ohne das asus Center versuche ne drahtlosverbindung mit meinem Netzwerk herzustellen kommt erst die Meldung "eingeschränkte Konnektivität" dann "kein Internet" und "es konnte keine Verbindung mit dem Netzwerk hergestellt werden."

Die Screens stammen von den Internen WLAN Einstellungen... also zugriff über lankabel


----------



## MircoSfot (8. November 2017)

*AW: Netzwerkverbindung bricht ständig ab! Hilfe Asus PCE-AC56 Netzwerkkarte*

Was sagt denn die Diagnose?


----------



## Alias94 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Netzwerkverbindung bricht ständig ab! Hilfe Asus PCE-AC56 Netzwerkkarte*

dass ich den router neu starten soll... hab ich ja alles schon gemacht.. alle kabel raus 20 Minuten gewartet und alle kabel wieder rein... hab sogar auf werkeinstellungen zurückgesetzt


----------



## SerdarWerder (10. November 2017)

*AW: Netzwerkverbindung bricht ständig ab! Hilfe Asus PCE-AC56 Netzwerkkarte*

Hast mal mit Deinem Provider gesprochen? Ansonsten vielleicht mal von einem Experten beraten lassen, frag mal bei IT Service und EDV Support Dienstleister Dusseldorf denen an, da kannst Dir auch so mal einen Tipp abholen. lg


----------

